# Question about dish soap



## justa hobby (Apr 1, 2013)

I have found several recipes all are about the same:
1 Tbs Shredded Bar Soap (i.e., IvoryÂ® Soap)
1 Tbs Washing Soda
1 Tbs White Vinegar
1 1/2 Cup Hot Water
Since Ivory gives me a rash:bash:, can I substitute Borax or Zote for it.(Wife likes Zote smell over Fels Naphtha) I have recently made my laundry soap and have had no adverse reaction. Or if you have another recipe, Thank You! in advance.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting!

We are on our last bottle of 7th Generation and must provide dish soap.

We have stored bars of CalBen so maybe that will work?


----------



## justa hobby (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you Rick!


----------

